# Bubble themed bday party ideas?



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

DD loves bubbles and I thought we might do a bubble themed bday party for her 2nd bday.

Aside from a bubble machine and lots of bubble solution, does anyone have any other ideas for this theme? We'll be outside, weather permitting and it'll mostly be adult family attending the party.

I have no idea what to do for the cake either!

Thanks!

V


----------



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

I feel like, about three years ago, I read an article in a parenting mag (before I was a parent, must've been in a waiting room or something) about an adorable bubble themed party. Now that I have total mommy-brain, I have almost no memory of it -- other than, I remember they bought tons of bubble wrap and put it on the driveway and let everyone stomp on it. I thought that was really clever and fun!!

Have fun


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think cake needs to decorated in a theme. Just a cake, frost it, write happy birthday ta da! Or draw circles on it for bubbles. You could stick bubble wands in it for decorations if you wanted.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

We did a bubble theme for DD's 2nd birthday
And we had the bubble machine, bubble solution which were a huge hit.
We also had lots of balloons (with ballons come Big supervision, watch for popping and pick up the pieces right away) We got balloons from the party store and didn't have any break. I think we blew up about 55 balloons and cover the living room floor with them.
I also got each of the kids punching balloons.
We had thought of doing a ball pit but didn't have room.
For the cake - I just made up cupcakes and frosted in the theme colors - they are round and make perfect bubbles. plus no cutting and DD got her very own.
Other food ideas: Swiss cheese, cucumber slices, crakers - we went round with as much as we could. Rounded ice in the juice punch - I just happened to find the trays. And pasta salad with wagon wheel pasta.

Bubbles was easy because anything round fit it.

I also have free bubble invites and name tags that I found after the fact that I would being willing to e-mail - they are in PDF form. - PM me

Hope that helps
have fun.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I went to a party at Gymboree w/ ds once and they had this cool song all about tiny bubbles and the kids ran around clapping & popping them. It was great, they loved it! I'm sure you can find the song on youtube or itunes. They also had this great bubble blower that looked like a kazoo but literally filled the room with a million little bubbles.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh yes, we know the divine joy of Gymboree bubbles. We have the kazoo. We have tantrumed over the kazoo and cried fat tears and been threatened with 'lifetime bans*' for bad bubble sportswomanship.









I think I'll keep it simple and do a bubble machine and let DD blow bubbles or dump the solution in the driveway to her heart's content. No one else is going to be into the bubbles so I'll stop there.

The cake, I'm still stumped on. It doesn't have to be bubbles, just something cute.

V

* it's a joke, we are not serious!


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Rubber duckies! There is a design online with paperware and stuff- rubber duckies in a bubble bath.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Bubble wrap is great for making fun paintings. Tape the bubble wrap down to a table, then paint all over it. Finally, press a paper down on it and pull it straight up. Circle bubble paintings!

Send home bubble solution as favors? You could make your own labels to tape onto them.


----------



## Furrow (May 17, 2007)

I just want to say that I love this idea and may totally steal it for DD's 2nd bday in November!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We made a "choo-choo" cake for DS's bday last year. It seems that all memory begins with the advent of the choo choo cake.







He still talks about it to this day, at least once a week, looking all hopeful like I'm going to spend 2 hours decorating a pound cake that can feed 15 people.







: But your local craft shop should have some pans in various sizes & shapes depending on what your DD is into. Ducks, trains, dora, elmo, etc. Some of them stand up, like the train (double sided) and others are just flat cake pans. I think the train pan was like $15. I hear that some libraries in some places offer them. Not around here though.

And don't be afraid about the 2 hours decorating thing. I, being the genius I am, had decided to make my own frosting, which was so not a good idea when I was also making 10,000 other things for a big open house birthday party the week before Christmas.







: But you know how things can seem like a good idea at the time. Next time, it's store bought for us!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We did bubbles this year for DD's third birthday. Though other than blowing bubbles we didn't carry the theme out. We had a buttterfly cake made from one of those silicone cake trays that makes cupcakes in the shape of a big butterfly.

Anyhoo. Here's a photo of our invitation postcard (hand delivered due to our location) It's kind of hard to tell, but she's blowing bubbles...


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

I've spent the afternoon looking for birthday cake ideas. After much searching, here is what I've found....

bubble bottles

bubble blower w/bubbles

invitation

bubble bathroom

I also found this article on neat games for your party. It's for older kids, but you may find some things in it that you could do.

Enjoy your chaos.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
We did bubbles this year for DD's third birthday. Though other than blowing bubbles we didn't carry the theme out. We had a buttterfly cake made from one of those silicone cake trays that makes cupcakes in the shape of a big butterfly.

Anyhoo. Here's a photo of our invitation postcard (hand delivered due to our location) It's kind of hard to tell, but she's blowing bubbles...

Oooo I like the invitation. I have some photos that might work.

V


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zech13_9_goforgold* 
I've spent the afternoon looking for birthday cake ideas. After much searching, here is what I've found....

bubble bottles

bubble blower w/bubbles

invitation

bubble bathroom

I also found this article on neat games for your party. It's for older kids, but you may find some things in it that you could do.

Enjoy your chaos.

Thanks. Some nice ideas in those links.

V


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Cute idea!

For the cake I would probably do a round cake and make it one big bubble. Frost it in light blue, use black to outline the top and draw that little triangle-y light spot on the upper right, and voila, one big bubble. Or maybe I would do cupcakes and make each one like a little bubble by decorating it the same way.

Have fun!!


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought about pop rocks today. Your older guests (adults) might feel like a kid again by having some (and mixing them with soda).


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zech13_9_goforgold* 
I've spent the afternoon looking for birthday cake ideas. After much searching, here is what I've found....

bubble bottles

bubble blower w/bubbles

invitation

bubble bathroom

I also found this article on neat games for your party. It's for older kids, but you may find some things in it that you could do.

Enjoy your chaos.

The party games link doesn't work. Do you have a different link to it?


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Cute idea!

For the cake I would probably do a round cake and make it one big bubble. Frost it in light blue, use black to outline the top and draw that little triangle-y light spot on the upper right, and voila, one big bubble. Or maybe I would do cupcakes and make each one like a little bubble by decorating it the same way.

Have fun!!

These were the ideas I was going to post, too. I do like the idea of cute bubble wands stuck in the cake, too! Maybe sticking out between cupcakes if you have one of those tiered platters? I HAVE seen very fancy cakes with, I think, sugar blown into light blue bubble shapes and placed on the cake. Maybe a specialty bakery could do just that part for you, to top your cake? Or just frost lots of white circles on a sheet cake.

Since it's just your DD and mostly adults, I'd just do some bubbles but I love the bubble wrap idea, too. I know plenty of adults who would love to see a kid dancing in bubbles, and who love to pop bubble wrap! Bubble wrap stamped with paint could also be used for the invites or TY cards. But there are so many great polka dot papers around (ie at Papersource or even Target I bet), you will find something easily.

Have fun!


----------

